# Royal Resorts Mexico timeshare scam



## travelbugg123 (Aug 30, 2011)

I purchased a 7 night vacation package for The Royal Cancun from Royal Resorts on June 09,2011. I cancelled the vacation in writing by fax on June 14,2011, after learning I was charged double the average rate to stay at The Royal Cancun (aka Club Internacional de Cancun).
  Royal Resorts is refusing to refund my down payment of $375 as required by law of The Federal Consumer Protection Commission (profeco). Royal Resorts will not even return my calls or emails. I have even emailed president of sales, Mark Carney and still no reply!!
  I have learned that Royal Resorts customer service department is Interval Servicing Co and is located in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. They have an "F" rating with the Better Business Bureau for operating this scam. 
Beware Royal Resorts cares nothing about its customers and only about ripping you off!!


----------



## radmoo (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmm, we are new Royal owners and from what I've learned to date, this is first negative I've heard regarding the Royals  . .


----------



## sstug (Aug 30, 2011)

I’m sure you have a legitimate complaint, but I don’t see how this is a timeshare scam.  It sounds like you rented a week from the Royal Resorts, decided the price was too high, and canceled.  Now you are fighting to get back your deposit.

What reason did RR give for refusing to refund the money?
Was it actually RR or someone at ISCO?
Was there a stated non-refundable deposit?
Did you pay via credit card?  If so, you can dispute this charge with your CC company.

I’ve been a RR owner for years and have never heard of problems.  But I have only rented a couple extra nights, never a vacation package.  I can say that things are done differently in Mexico and it can be frustrating trying to deal with issues.  

Definitely not enough information to advise you on possible next steps to resolve the issue.  But I have never heard of RR scamming anyone (they do have their share of "less than honest" salespeople like any other timeshare company).

Good luck, I hope you get this resolved soon.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 30, 2011)

The Royal Resorts are definitely not known for scamming.  I've never heard of any kind of scam operated by them.

Was the deposit described as non-refundable on the offer to which you responded?

My understanding is that Profeco works with timeshare sales - this is a rental so I doubt that Profeco will have anything to do with it. 

This isn't related to Royal Resorts sales so Mark Carney isn't the person to speak to.  Contact the phone number on the offer to which you responded, or ISCO at 1-800-930-5050 (they handle Royal Resorts rentals and so forth).  Ask to speak to a supervisor, and see what you can work out.


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*You bought a weeks rental as an exit package*

You didn't buy a timeshare, therefore you are not protected under the Timeshare rules( Profeco) 
Because you feel that they charged you too much, $1500 for a prime week in Cancun in a 2 bedroom( not out of line) you expect them to refund your down payment (This term is used to mean deposit, initial  payment) because you think that they are overcharging you doesn't mean that you are entitled to come here and post half truths about a stellar company.
If I were the moderator I would edit your post, and change the title, but alas I am not. You made the purchase, you didn't have a gun to your head, and now for $375 that you truly owe for your error, you are running around bad mouthing a company, shame on you.

fwiw,

Greg



travelbugg123 said:


> I purchased a 7 night vacation package for The Royal Cancun from Royal Resorts on June 09,2011. I cancelled the vacation in writing by fax on June 14,2011, after learning I was charged double the average rate to stay at The Royal Cancun (aka Club Internacional de Cancun).
> Royal Resorts is refusing to refund my down payment of $375 as required by law of The Federal Consumer Protection Commission (profeco). Royal Resorts will not even return my calls or emails. I have even emailed president of sales, Mark Carney and still no reply!!
> I have learned that Royal Resorts customer service department is Interval Servicing Co and is located in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. They have an "F" rating with the Better Business Bureau for operating this scam.
> Beware Royal Resorts cares nothing about its customers and only about ripping you off!!


----------



## islander222 (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you the same person known as "scammed" on another forum?  Didn't you state there that you were staying at Solaris and went to the Royal Cancun for timeshare tour?  Were you paid to go on the tour?  Didn't you also say you initialed a contract with non-refundable "hidden" in fine print?


----------



## aliikai2 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Yup, this is that same person*

Running around spreading mis truths and trying to find some sympathy for not reading their contract or understanding their purchase.    

Greg




islander222 said:


> Are you the same person known as "scammed" on another forum?  Didn't you state there that you were staying at Solaris and went to the Royal Cancun for timeshare tour?  Were you paid to go on the tour?  Didn't you also say you initialed a contract with non-refundable "hidden" in fine print?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 30, 2011)

islander222 said:


> Are you the same person known as "scammed" on another forum?  Didn't you state there that you were staying at Solaris and went to the Royal Cancun for timeshare tour?  Were you paid to go on the tour?  Didn't you also say you initialed a contract with non-refundable "hidden" in fine print?



So was it "The Royal Cancun" that's part of The Royal Resorts, or the Royal Cancun that is part of the Real group?

If The Royal Cancun that is part of The Royal Resorts, all of my Royal Resorts contracts are in readable sized print, no print smaller than any other, with quite clear language.  

I detest small fine print with hard to understand verbiage - but I honestly haven't seen this in The Royal Resorts' contracts.  

OP, please, clarify exactly which resort you had problems with.  And by "fine print," do you mean it was tiny, or are you just using "fine print" as an expression?


----------



## KarenLK (Aug 30, 2011)

This is all so confusing. Was scammed in Cancun or did he purchase this over the net or phone??  How did it get from a normal rental to a purchase contract with fine print?? I am so confused, it makes my head hurt.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 30, 2011)

If this is the same complaint I saw elsewhere, it seems to be a problem where the Royals didn't refund a down payment for a rental where the poster cancelled out. I would like to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey TravelBugg123, come back and give us some more details!  We'd like to know more and maybe we can help.

Don't be a hit and run OP


----------



## Jameson18 (Aug 31, 2011)

The Royal Cancun ? i didn't realize it was part of the Royal Resorts group. As I understand it is not a timeshare, am I wrong?

Chances are they deal with this differently. After over 10 years with RR, never heard of similar case. We have had several friends book with them and never a problem.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 31, 2011)

Jameson18 said:


> The Royal Cancun ? i didn't realize it was part of the Royal Resorts group. As I understand it is not a timeshare, am I wrong?
> 
> Chances are they deal with this differently. After over 10 years with RR, never heard of similar case. We have had several friends book with them and never a problem.



The Royals renamed Club International de Cancun AKA Vacation Clubs International to now be called "The Royal Cancun".  
Unfortunately there is also a "Royal Cancun" hotel and resort, run by the Real group, in Cancun.


----------



## jschmidt (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Travel Bug 123

I don’t think you were “Scammed” by The Royal Resorts you were given The Royal Shaft by The Royal Resorts not only once but twice.   

I get The Royal Shaft every year when I pay my maintenance fee and I look elsewhere and see rentals for at least $200 less then I’m paying.  Only two years left, then I become a renter.

Welcome to "The Royal Shaft Club”.


----------



## BoaterMike (Aug 31, 2011)

You need to take the BBB results with a grain of salt.   Four complaints in 3 years equates to an F?  How many people had positive experiences? Hundreds? Thousands?  BBB does not report that.  How many of the four did not understand what they were purchasing or the terms of the contract?  

Sounds like you made a bad purchase decision.  Sorry to hear that.   Doesn't mean it's a SCAM.  Good luck.


----------



## travelbugg123 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Update*

I am happy to post that making my experience known has paid off even though it upset all the people that had a great experience with Royal Resorts!! Royal Resorts refunded my money on Aug 31,2011. Everyone makes mistakes, even people whom work for Royal Resorts and the important thing is to make it right, like they did for me


----------



## BoaterMike (Sep 2, 2011)

travelbugg123 said:


> I am happy to post that making my experience known has paid off even though it upset all the people that had a great experience with Royal Resorts!! Royal Resorts refunded my money on Aug 31,2011. Everyone makes mistakes, even people whom work for Royal Resorts and the important thing is to make it right, like they did for me



Glad to hear it all worked out.  I hope your next experience is better.  

Mike


----------

